# live, love, laugh



## grlgotgame

I would like to know how the words live (as in to live life), laugh (as in to laugh a lot) and love (as in to love and be loved) translate in Hebrew. This is something that I want to have permanently put on my body so it is very important.


----------



## OriGinal

Live = לחיות
Laugh = לצחוק
Love = לאהוב

Good luck with the tattoo =)


----------



## elroy

OriGinal said:


> Live = לחיות
> Laugh = לצחוק
> Love = לאהוב


 Don't you think imperative forms would be more suitable than infinitives?


----------



## cfu507

grlgotgame, Elroy suggested you to write: חיה, אהוב, צחק
Maybe you even should add "and" (ve=ו). 
That is, חיה, אהוב וצחק or לחיות, לאהוב ולצחוק
As you wish… 
Good luck


----------



## OriGinal

elroy said:


> Don't you think imperative forms would be more suitable than infinitives?



For a tattoo? nope, I really don't think that Imperatives will be
 better then Infinitives.
Using Imperatives just sounds better then Infinitives in this case...


but I don't know, thats my opinion, I could be wrong,
even if I'm a Hebrew speaker.


----------



## elroy

OriGinal said:


> nope, I really don't think that Imperatives will be
> better then Infinitives.
> Using Imperatives just sounds better then Infinitives in this case...


 Did I misunderstand something, or are those two contradictory statements?


----------



## OriGinal

elroy said:


> Did I misunderstand something, or are those two contradictory statements?


 
oops sorry didn't noticed that...
what I meant to say was that in this case
Using Infinitives sounds better then Imperatives.
my bad


----------



## Inuuk

חיה אהוב צחק   this is a bad translation?


----------



## Ali Smith

Is לאהוב pronounced le’ehov?


----------



## shalom00

Yes


----------

